# Exterior Elastomeric On Interior Walls



## Theswed82 (Nov 9, 2017)

I was wondering if was possible to you a exterior elastomeric masonry paint on my interior plaster walls. Why you may ask, I hoping with the elasticity of it and bridging over previous hairline cracks that in theory it will minimize further hairline cracking. As I have quite a few hairline cracks after rare Minnesota earthquake and house being 134 years old it is a battle I won't win nor can I find any reasonable solution to repair the cracks that doesn't involve making it bigger which in my mind runs the risk of having half your wall coming down if you hit a weak spot or noticeable after patch is done and repainted. I have tried spackle and the cracks are obviously too small, unsure on caulking as spackle didn't work I don't see how caulk could. I was trying to find the primer called peel bond. 

So is a viable option to use it or are there too many health risk, look, adhesion, etc. or would peel bond be worth a shoot ?

Thank You


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If I recall correctly, I've only applied elastomeric paint to interior walls/ceilings once. We used it to make an old rental look better without doing all the plaster work that should have been done.

There shouldn't be any adhesion issues. The off gasing of paints is stricter for interior coatings although that should only be a short term issue. I doubt elastomeric would be as washable as interior paints.

There is a wallpaper liner that is often used over old plaster. I've never hung any but have painted over it several times.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah ,I dont know if it'd work as good as you'd hope, but there wouldnt be any problems with it.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I will just say this in passing, there is a reason it is labeled for exterior only.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

Fix your walls instead of trying to mask the problem. If cracks keep coming back there's a foundation problem.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

chrisn said:


> I will just say this in passing, there is a reason it is labeled for exterior only.


just because its designed for exterior use doesnt mean there will be a problem using it indoors. There just isnt a much of a need for interior usage of it, so there isnt a need to mark it for interiors. Actually, it DOESNT say exterior only, it just says exterior. 

What could possibly go wrong? (other than the fact thats its a bandaid of a potentially serious wall problem)


----------



## Theswed82 (Nov 9, 2017)

I hope it isn't foundation issues and I will continue looking for answers then. I was trying to find way to fill/paint those hairline cracks while providing flex I wasn't trying to band aid or not fix any major underlying issues that I don't know of yet. I just thought with such a old house with a paint that has some flex in it that it might help because I was made to believe that almost every house gets stress/hairline cracks. Maybe someday I will ask on plaster repair too cause obviously I don't know as much as I thought. 

Thank You everybody for time.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

woodco said:


> just because its designed for exterior use doesnt mean there will be a problem using it indoors. There just isnt a much of a need for interior usage of it, so there isnt a need to mark it for interiors. Actually, it DOESNT say exterior only, it just says exterior.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong? (other than the fact thats its a bandaid of a potentially serious wall problem)


Quote""There are *exterior* and interior *paints* for a reason. *Exterior paints* should not be *used inside* as the mildecides *used* are not designed for interior *use* and can cause respiratory problems in some people. The higher volume of acrylics in the *exterior paint* could also be the cause of the lingering odor."

It's your life, do what you want but don't condone the obvious health risks


----------



## AmericanPainter (Dec 5, 2017)

Someone once said go ahead with exterior paint indoors if you want cancer....


----------



## Theswed82 (Nov 9, 2017)

AmericanPainter said:


> Someone once said go ahead with exterior paint indoors if you want cancer....


Like I already stated I have decided against the paint and I don't remember anyone stating that it give cancer. Also typically the "cancer" from paint you speak of comes from high VOC's but like said in previous post I don't know crap about anything.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

chrisn said:


> Quote""There are *exterior* and interior *paints* for a reason. *Exterior paints* should not be *used inside* as the mildecides *used* are not designed for interior *use* and can cause respiratory problems in some people. The higher volume of acrylics in the *exterior paint* could also be the cause of the lingering odor."
> 
> It's your life, do what you want but don't condone the obvious health risks


Okay. Mildecides. I get that one. I was merely thinking performance wise.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

But there are times when extra mildewcides in interior paint is beneficial, namely bath paints. Also in the deep south where high humidity is an issue it can be beneficial on interior paint jobs where the house doesn't have AC to help control the humidity.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

mark sr said:


> But there are times when extra mildewcides in interior paint is beneficial, namely bath paints. Also in the deep south where high humidity is an issue it can be beneficial on interior paint jobs where the house doesn't have AC to help control the humidity.


 Regardless of health concerns?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It's not a perfect world, there is no perfect paint for ALL applications! You have to pic the best product for the job at hand which includes both what will preform best along with any health concerns that might affect the customer.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

No one said anything about a paint for all applications. Just use the ones rated for the job. No need to take a chance.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Bath paints have extra mildewcide and a rated for interior use, not exterior but your post #13 reply makes it sound like you think mildewcide should never be used on the interior.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

mark sr said:


> Bath paints have extra mildewcide and a rated for interior use, not exterior but your post #13 reply makes it sound like you think mildewcide should never be used on the interior.


 Post #13 in its' entirety. "Regardless of health concerns?" We were talking about the wisdom of using an exterior paints inside so the additives would not have the same concerns. If it's rated for indoors it had to pass muster for breathing.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Hypothetically speaking, if I painted an inside wall with an elastomeric paint with mildecide in it, and I topcoated it with a high quality interior paint, would the mildecide be sufficiently sealed in to negate any health concerns?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't really understand how mildewcide works, just know that it does. I would think once a paint is encapsulated any health concerns with that paint would be alleviated.


----------



## Invader to you (Nov 20, 2020)

mark sr said:


> I don't really understand how mildewcide works, just know that it does. I would think once a paint is encapsulated any health concerns with that paint would be alleviated.


Listen people you're over thinking this it works great inside I have used both stucco and Henry roofing. And the smell is gone when dry and it is rock solid. Wonderful interior paint. Now calm down with you crack pot theories and do it. Be happy. Life is short party. Your body is an amusement park shut get in strap down and get vertical. Cheers tax cattle. Bye bye.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Invader to you said:


> Listen people you're over thinking this it works great inside I have used both stucco and Henry roofing. And the smell is gone when dry and it is rock solid. Wonderful interior paint. Now calm down with you crack pot theories and do it. Be happy. Life is short party. Your body is an amusement park shut get in strap down and get vertical. Cheers tax cattle. Bye bye.


First of all... THREE YEAR OLD THREAD. Second of all, you dont know what you're talking about.


----------

